# Yikes, almost out of 2ww meds- can I get these without prescripton in UK?



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't buy enough meds and my clinic is abroad. I miscalculated somehow and now I've got a maybe-maybe (internet says I have an  'equivocal' level of HCG) I really don't want to jeopardise it.  Can I get cyclo-prognova (oestrogen) pills and progesterone pessaries without a prescription in the UK?  I can't get a GP appointment until the middle of next week which will mean 4 days without anything!! I'm pretty upset right now...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you could try phoning your gp in the morning and telling them you need an urgent appt. some gp's will release appointments 'on the day' that are not pre-bookable.

or you could try phoning the early pregnancy unit (may be called epu or epau) in your nearest hospital and asking if they can advise you. 

good luck x


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh no! There is no chance of getting an emergency appointment at my GP's, the receptionists are awful. I will try the EPAU but I don't feel confident anywhere in the NHS will do anything fast or see me as an urgent case....


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope you got this sorted. The options would be to phone your GP for a telephone appointment or get a prescription from a local fertility clinic who might charge you.
Get a prescription faxed from your clinic abroad and get a company who have a resident doctor who will counter sign them to make them legal like Fertility 2 U to supply.


----------

